# Completed the Forum install and database transfer



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

To all Outbackers.com Forum members, I have completed the Forum install and database transfer. All appears to be working now. I have disabled the old copy of the Forum, Please Update your link to,

http://www.outbackers.com/forum/index.php?act=idx

If you find something not working email me at [email protected] and let me know.

Happy Postingâ€¦ action


----------

